# ftp: can't upload or modify



## whiskey86 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, i'm having some issues with an ftp server. I can see all the files on the server but i can't delete or upload any files. I can download files tho.
This actually is a game server, and i've been given the responsibility to keep the "maps" (its a race game) up to date. The person who did this before me never had trouble and was using the same login and pass.
I've tried switching between PASV an PORT mode. I've also tried on 2 different pc's on different routers and with a different ISP. I can upload files to my personal webspace tho.
Im using cuteftp but have tried filezilla and explorer as well. Any ideas?


----------



## Aelobin (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you got the owner of the ftp server to check that your user still has write and delete access?


----------



## whiskey86 (Mar 20, 2007)

The problem has been solved, it was indeed a problem with write permissions.


----------

